# fototransistor 3 pines de mause



## josb86 (Dic 14, 2010)

buenas tengo una pregunta tengo un mouse viejo y le quite un componente pero no se si es un fotodiodo o un fototransistor tiene 3 pines (y es negro) alguna vez hoy que los mouse utilizan este tipo de fotoalgo para detectar el sentido de giro. me pueden aclarar primero que todo que componente es si un fotodiodo o fototransistor y como funciona lo del sentido de giro? se los agradezco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

Los mouse viejos a bola tienen 4 fotoalgo dobles.

Dos díodos IR y dos fototransistores. 

Medís dos patas cualquiera con el tester , lo iluminás y te fijás la variación.

Los que presenten las mayores variaciones son los fototransistores dobles  Que podés ponerlos en paralelo y utilizarlo como uno convencional.

Saludos !


----------



## josb86 (Dic 15, 2010)

"El receptor es un fotodiodo , en los mouses modernos se usan fototransistores apareados , traen 3 patas , la de en medio es el emisor comun , las otras dos son los colectores , la base por supuesto es la que recibe la luz infrarroja , es importante observar que el fotodiodo se polariza en inversa , su salida va a un opam conexionado como seguidor de tensión , si los ponemos alineados y cercanos al encender el led transmisor se enciende el led en el receptor , si interrumpimos el haz con un objeto opaco o con la mano se apaga."

aquí encontré esto:
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2009/06/emision-recepcion-en-infrarrojos.html

pero sigo sin encontrar como funciona lo de el sentido de giro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhh eso lo hace el encoder 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/detecta-sentido-giro-mouse-5911/

Saludos !


----------

